# cannot install java/jdk16



## ccc (Sep 25, 2010)

hi

I have freeBSD 7.3 and I've done ports tree update using [cmd=]portsnap fetch update[/cmd]

Now if I try to install java/jdk16 from ports, I'm getting this problem:


```
# cd /usr/ports/java/jdk16
# make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for jdk-1.6.0.3p3_2

IMPORTANT: To build the JDK 1.6.0 port, you should have at least
2.5Gb of free disk space in the build area!

===>  Extracting for jdk-1.6.0.3p4_18
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for jdk-6u3-fcs-src-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for jdk-6u3-fcs-src-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for jdk-6u3-fcs-bin-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for jdk-6u3-fcs-bin-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar.
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for jdk-6u3-fcs-mozilla_headers-b05-unix-24_sep_2007.jar.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for jdk-6u3-fcs-mozilla_headers-b05-unix-24_sep_2007.jar.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for bsd-jdk16-patches-4.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for bsd-jdk16-patches-4.tar.bz2.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for tzupdater-1_3_31-2010i.zip.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for tzupdater-1_3_31-2010i.zip.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: jdk-6u3-fcs-src-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar jdk-6u3-fcs-src-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar jdk-6u3-fcs-
mozilla_headers-b05-unix-24_sep_2007.jar jdk-6u3-fcs-mozilla_headers-b05-unix-24_sep_2007.jar
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for jdk-1.6.0.3p3_2

IMPORTANT: To build the JDK 1.6.0 port, you should have at least
2.5Gb of free disk space in the build area!

=> jdk-6u3-fcs-src-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/.
[color="Red"]fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/jdk-6u3-fcs-src-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar: File unavailable (e.g., file not 
found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.[/color]
```

The download link: 

ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/jdk-6u3-fcs-src-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar

doesn't work, so I've download jdk-6u3-fcs-src-b05-jrl-24_sep_2007.jar from the Java website:

http://download.java.net/jdk6/6u3/

and put into /usr/ports/distfiles, but still the same problem.


----------



## Sunsyril (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello,

after you had download the file and put it in /usr/ports/distfiles/ you still see the message that this file could not be downloaded?

Looks like you put the file at the wrong place, or you do not have read access to it. You should also check the hashes against the ones in distinfo at /usr/ports/java/jdk16.

Has helped me in the past - not for java, but for other ports - to delete the subdirectory of that port and fetch it again.


----------

